# [NEW] Chat Room



## Bob Hubbard

We have set up a chat room for our members use.  We are currently putting the final touches on it, but it is live, and ready to go.

You must register for the chat room as it is seperate from your MartialTalk account.

http://www.martialtalk.com/chatroom/index.php

Enjoy, and, remember, keep it friendly.


----------



## arnisador

Discussion here; additional discussion in this forum.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Just an FYI, the Chatroom was shut down.

It was fun while MT had it.


----------

